# Rash around scar?



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My TT was 3 months ago today. About a month ago, I noticed that my scar was feeling very itchy and that the skin around my collar area was a bit pink and irritated. I initially thought it might have been from the sun since I am very sensitive, but a month later, it's cold out, and I have had no sun exposure in weeks.

Just this evening, I have noticed it has gotten worse. It is bright pink like the color of watermelon. Very itchy and there is at least one hive on the top of my chest.

I was initially putting vitamin E oil and a silicone scar patch on the scar to help with healing. Massaging the scar with the vitamin E oil. I stopped using both because of the rash. Last week, my doc told me to use mederma, which has silicone in it. I decided this was a bad idea because of my general skin sensitivity.

I spoke with a friend who is a doc last weekend, and she suggested cocoa butter and massages to help with the healing. Have used the cocoa butter for a few day with no reaction until today. Washed it off and put hydrocortisone cream on the rash.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------

